# Bonding with my rescue



## etoms (Apr 26, 2015)

Kitsune is about 8 months now, nearly one of them with us! She came to us from a foster/rescue home... from what we were told, she was in a kill-shelter prior to being rescued. We have little information about what happened to her before, other than seeing that she was impounded for leash law. She's sweet and joyful, and shows no major signs of trauma. She has her moments, but I'm attributing it to age and lack of training rather than deep-seated issues. We lucked out!

For as sweet as she is, sometimes I'm finding it hard to bond with her. My last dog, the dog I grew up with, set the bar high. We got him when he was about 10-weeks old and he was more socialized with people than dogs. The bond was near-immediate. Kit seems to be the opposite -- she often shows more interest in playing with dogs than people, me included. I try to split her time between training/playing with me alone, and letting her play with other dogs. It's difficult where we live, though, to go anywhere where we can play/train without other dogs around.

Slowly, I _think_ I'm feeling more of a bond form between us. I hope it's not just me making that up in my head. It's just so different how dogs' personalities and backgrounds impact our relationships with them. Maybe she's just always going to be more of an independent dog who would rather spend her time with four-legged friends than those with two!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for adopting Kitsune.

Sometimes it just takes a while for a dog to settle in and bond with people.
She's young, she's only been with you a month, and it doesn't sound like you really know that much about her background. 

Give her some time, the relationship between you and her will come.

Both of my goldens are adopted, it took some time for the relationship to develop with them.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Awww, your poor baby has been through a lot already in her young life. I'm sure she's been confused by all the changes she's been through prior to finding her way to you. I would imagine it is going to take a while for her to realize that she's yours for good. Even under easy/ideal situations there is a transition period... You guys will get there. 

Our first rescue went through a number of homes before we brought her home. She immediately bonded to our other dog, but it took a while for her to bond with us. She liked us well enough, but she didn't cling to us like or other dog did. As time went on though, she became just a clingy and adoring to the point where I was constantly tripping over her. You guys will get there. 

Thank you for adopting your sweet girl. I'm sure she feels like she hit the jackpot too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi! How long have you had her? Have you considered taking a training class with her? Our oldest dog was always a "daddy's girl" even though I was the one who took care of all of her needs. So, when she was 8, I took her to a CGC class, which she passed with flying colors. She also bonded more with me because we were a team in the class. Now she loves me almost as much as she loves my husband.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

As others have said, give it time. She's had a lot of change and needs to understand this is not another change stage. It'll happen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kit*



etoms said:


> Kitsune is about 8 months now, nearly one of them with us! She came to us from a foster/rescue home... from what we were told, she was in a kill-shelter prior to being rescued. We have little information about what happened to her before, other than seeing that she was impounded for leash law. She's sweet and joyful, and shows no major signs of trauma. She has her moments, but I'm attributing it to age and lack of training rather than deep-seated issues. We lucked out!
> 
> For as sweet as she is, sometimes I'm finding it hard to bond with her. My last dog, the dog I grew up with, set the bar high. We got him when he was about 10-weeks old and he was more socialized with people than dogs. The bond was near-immediate. Kit seems to be the opposite -- she often shows more interest in playing with dogs than people, me included. I try to split her time between training/playing with me alone, and letting her play with other dogs. It's difficult where we live, though, to go anywhere where we can play/train without other dogs around.
> 
> Slowly, I _think_ I'm feeling more of a bond form between us. I hope it's not just me making that up in my head. It's just so different how dogs' personalities and backgrounds impact our relationships with them. Maybe she's just always going to be more of an independent dog who would rather spend her time with four-legged friends than those with two!


Does she like to be brushed played with, go for walks. All these things help the bonding procees. It takes time for a dog to get used to a new home. She's only been with you a month. Try not to compare her with your previous dog Eacch dog has their own endearing qualities.


----------



## etoms (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the responses and words of encouragement. I know definitely that I'm expecting so much so fast, and even since originally posting this I think I can tell a difference!



fostermom said:


> Hi! How long have you had her? Have you considered taking a training class with her? Our oldest dog was always a "daddy's girl" even though I was the one who took care of all of her needs. So, when she was 8, I took her to a CGC class, which she passed with flying colors. She also bonded more with me because we were a team in the class. Now she loves me almost as much as she loves my husband.


Thanks fostermom! We've had her for a little over a month. We just started to take her to classes a few weeks ago... which she loves! Both my spouse and I take her together, which is helpful for him since I get more face/training time with her.



Karen519 said:


> Does she like to be brushed played with, go for walks. All these things help the bonding procees. It takes time for a dog to get used to a new home. She's only been with you a month. Try not to compare her with your previous dog Eacch dog has their own endearing qualities.


Thanks Karen for these tips! I never thought about brushing as a bonding tool; she definitely enjoys that. We've also been doing other things like gardening together where we spend time just the two of us and she looks forward to those times a little bit more each and every day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*



etoms said:


> Thanks everybody for the responses and words of encouragement. I know definitely that I'm expecting so much so fast, and even since originally posting this I think I can tell a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So happy to hear your happy update. Your love for one another will grow and grow, one day at a time.


----------

